# Current Obsessions



## Netardapope (Jan 30, 2016)

Now that I'm nearing the end of my first draft, random ideas for novels have been popping all over my head. 
I realized that whenever I start writing I focus on one main idea or concept that pops into my head and work from there.

As a result, I developed a recent craze for persian cataphracts and find them to be some of the coolest mounted warriors I've ever seen. Which in turn made me create a vaguely Sassanid/Arabian world resembling the times of muhammad.

What sort of things are bubbling up in your minds?


Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 31, 2016)

I know I'm sharing WWAAAAYYYYYYYY too much...
I've spent five years and more trying to work out what went wrong with my last serious relationship. I've been writing and rewriting the dynamics in dozens of ways trying to find the answer...
Next on my list of neuroses is "death of a loved one"...


----------



## Russ (Jan 31, 2016)

Lately I have been obsessed with Western films, which does not help me write my WOP at all!


----------



## Heliotrope (Jan 31, 2016)

I started re-watching The Office to dissect the personalities, core needs and goals of each of the distinct characters. 

Now I can't stop.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm designing Valentines cards.
I did it last year too and it was great fun and I got a really great response on them, so I've been looking forward to it this time around too.

EDIT: I put a bunch of last year's cards up here: Love Ã¢â‚¬“ s v r t n s s e


----------



## Netardapope (Jan 31, 2016)

It's weird how ideas work for me. I jusr sorta grasp to some superficial concept for the sake of it being something cool, then I end up applying meaning to it and what not. I guess it's one of those things that grips us all in different fashions 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Netardapope (Jan 31, 2016)

Netardapope said:


> It's weird how ideas work for me. I just sort of grasp on to some superficial concept for the sake of it being cool, then I end up applying meaning to it and what not. I guess it's one of those things that grips us all in different fashions
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## skip.knox (Feb 1, 2016)

I often have the experience of Netardapope. An idea will just be there one day, like driving over a bump in the road. I'm out walking, or I'm half-asleep, or a phrase strikes me. It seems to be utterly random. The phrase or image goes into my Ideas notebook, and when I pull it out again, I start embellishing and adding meaning.

That happened with _The Garden of Hugo Vuerloz_, where I began with merely an image of bodies growing out of the ground like cornstalks, and ended with a core concept of magic for Altearth.

Or a kid hitchhiking on an empty road, which weirdly gave me context for the Great War and the invention of Steam, and the distinction between Art and Science. Yes, the capitalization is significant.

I think it's that the idea or image is so kewl that I can't bear to abandon the thing, so I have to dream up a substructure worthy of the thing itself. And since all my ideas must, axiomatically, be fitted into my Altearth world, there's this secondary benefit of fleshing that world out a bit. Or a lot.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Feb 1, 2016)

I feel a _Fringe_ marathon coming on...  The writing in that show just inspires the heck out of me.  I've also developed an obsession with some kid who does covers of popular songs on YouTube.  And sushi.


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh man this might not be a good thread for me....I can definitely sympathize with random awesome ideas coming out of nowhere, except I believe no thought or concept lacks meaning and that influences and inspires a lot of what I do. When I get into something, I get into it deep, and I find new connections wherever I so much as briefly glance. Currently I'm getting back into psychology in a desperate attempt to understand other people and my own mind. I know damn well MBTI types don't capture every little nuance of behavior, especially for those who score in the middle, but it's a good starting point and I keep typing loved ones and fictional characters. I've also always had a love for ancient history, the older the better, so I figured why stop at Sumer? Got to reading up on the Paleolithic for nights on end (INTJ cavegirl?) and can't stop trying to look further back in time to the culture of the missing link.


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Feb 1, 2016)

The lack of info frustrates me, but the mystery of the old days is also what entices me. I look to our chimp cousins for guidance. Chimps and wolves may also be a current obsession; I love all animals from slugs to bunnies to gators equally, but the complexity of wolf and chimp behavior has temporarily stolen the spotlight. The Walking Dead is coming back on soon, so I'll be mentally shipping my man with Daryl (or myself with Maggie) shortly, and I'm pondering a post-apoc General Hospital fanfic. Not to mention my constant possibly-evident obsession with lava, fire, and plasma. The world of my WIP is more geologically active than ours, a pyrokinetic member of the Homo genus has evolved, and a lot of beloved characters get some nasty burns over their 13-year quest to save the world. It's a good thing I also have a phobia of fire. Other current obsessions....talking about myself is probably one. Might be getting back into Harry Potter again, apparently I'd be in Ravenclaw or Slytherin.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Feb 1, 2016)

My current obsession is probably shooting. I really need to figure out what shooting an M-1 feels like.


----------



## Russ (Feb 2, 2016)

Brian Scott Allen said:


> My current obsession is probably shooting. I really need to figure out what shooting an M-1 feels like.



Great fun actually.


----------



## Miskatonic (Feb 5, 2016)

Been watching Sopranos clips on YouTube for the past couple weeks.


----------



## Ban (Feb 14, 2016)

Neanderthals. Today I thought about a book that I read when I was a kid, Clan of the Cave Bear. It is a book about a cro-magnon child who's adopted by a neanderthal clan and I loved it back then. The idea of another human species interacting with ours for thousands of years, is fascinating.


----------

